# Classic Hobbies 2008 OnRoad Mini Racing



## agholub (Jan 28, 2008)

Here is the OnRoad schedule for Classic Hobbies in Akron, OH. The first 8 races will be on Friday nights with racing starting at 7pm. After that we move to Sundays with racing starting at 2pm.

September 5 Friday OnRoad 
September 12 Friday OnRoad 
September 19 Friday OnRoad 
September 26 Friday OnRoad 
October 3 Friday OnRoad 
October 10 Friday OnRoad 
October 17 Friday OnRoad 
October 24 Friday OnRoad 
November 2 Sunday OnRoad 
November 9 Sunday OnRoad 
November 16 Sunday OnRoad Classic Champs Warmup Race
November 19 Wednesday OnRoad Open Practice
November 20 Thursday OnRoad Open Practice
November 21 Friday OnRoad Open Practice
November 22 Saturday OnRoad Open Practice
November 23 Sunday OnRoad Open Practice
November 24 Monday OnRoad Open Practice
November 25 Tuesday OnRoad Open Practice

Best Regards,

Andy

----------------------------------------------------------------------

1994 E Waterloo RD.
Akron, Ohio 44312
330-733-6400
Fax: 330-733-6400
[email protected]
Contact: Steve Smith


----------



## BudBartos (Jan 1, 1970)

Thanks !!! I was just starting to work on the BRP 1/18th scale winter series. will it be the same for Dec. and begining of next year?


----------



## K.J.Price (May 17, 2007)

*Oval on SATURDAYS...............................*

I would like to know why you have on road open practice on saturday Nov 22nd,When the oval is ran on Sat.Thats our day to play....................

Keith


----------



## agholub (Jan 28, 2008)

BudBartos said:


> Thanks !!! I was just starting to work on the BRP 1/18th scale winter series. will it be the same for Dec. and begining of next year?


Yes. We are planning on racing OnRoad on Sundays.

I know Steve would love to be host to some BRP Races!


----------



## agholub (Jan 28, 2008)

K.J.Price said:


> I would like to know why you have on road open practice on saturday Nov 22nd,When the oval is ran on Sat.Thats our day to play....................
> 
> Keith


Hi Keith,

Steve said he wanted the indoor track open the entire week prior to the Indoor Champs which is what you are seeing. I am sure the oval race will still happen. 

Best Regards,

Andy


----------



## agholub (Jan 28, 2008)

A minor update to the schedule: the first 8 races will be on Fridays to allow the offroad season to continue outside for another month.

Best Regards,

Andy


----------



## Kyosho Racer (Feb 6, 2008)

I should have the Trans-am car ready for Friday. My Tower order will be here Tues. The only thing that might hold me up is the 21.5 motor. Not sure if I'll get it by Fri.
Jeff


----------



## agholub (Jan 28, 2008)

Effective Sept 1, the normal race entry fee for the first class will go up $3 to $18. Additional classes are still $10 each. Currently Classic Hobbies is generating the majority of its revenue from the tracks and things are tight. To help keep prices down and Classic Hobbies around, you can help by making some of your purchases through the Hobby Shop. Steve can get just about anything you want in less than a week and is willing to match most online store prices. Give him a call or send him an email with your part numbers and it'll be there waiting for you at the track.

Best Regards,

Andy


----------



## DAVON (Aug 18, 2005)

agholub said:


> Effective Sept 1, the normal race entry fee for the first class will go up $3 to $18. Additional classes are still $10 each. Currently Classic Hobbies is generating the majority of its revenue from the tracks and things are tight. To help keep prices down and Classic Hobbies around, you can help by making some of your purchases through the Hobby Shop. Steve can get just about anything you want in less than a week and is willing to match most online store prices. Give him a call or send him an email with your part numbers and it'll be there waiting for you at the track.
> 
> Best Regards,
> 
> Andy


WHAT HAPPEN TO THE $10 FEE????
SOUNDS LIKE ITS GOING UP 8 BUCKS.


----------



## agholub (Jan 28, 2008)

Ok. Talked to Steve.

Race fee for Minis will stay as is until the racing moves indoors. At that time, the fee for Minis will be $15. For all others, the fee for the first class if $18. There is also a $3 senior discount and a $3 family plan discount.


----------



## Micro_Racer (Mar 27, 2002)

*On-Road Racing!*

I am looking forward to road racing my BRP again! After several left turn only races, it will be nice to turn right! 

As far as 1/18th scale classes go, last time I was at Classics I saw a fleet of RC18R's on a pit table. What are the class rules? I was thinking of going to the 1/18th scale On-Road Nats and entering in the RC18R stock class for fun. The class rules are:
 Class 5
Rally Car Stock (4wd) 
CHASSIS: Stock Chassis: Max Length 210mm, Max Width 145mm, Max Wheelbase 160mm
MOTOR: Hand Out Castle Creations Brushless Motor
TIRES: Stock 18R tires, rims & inserts (No Foam Tires)
BODY: 1/18 Rally Car Style Body ONLY with original wings
ELECTRONICS: Open Electronics
BATTERIES: 6 Cell 2/3a 7.2 Volt Limit
It would be nice to get some practice in before the race....would the above rules work at Classics?


----------



## ghoulardi (Jul 5, 2002)

*????*



agholub said:


> Ok. Talked to Steve.
> 
> Race fee for Minis will stay as is until the racing moves indoors. At that time, the fee for Minis will be $15. For all others, the fee for the first class if $18. There is also a $3 senior discount and a $3 family plan discount.



Uhhh... can you define senior please?
Tanx


----------



## TangTester (Oct 7, 2001)

I hope with the raise in the prices he will fix the bathroom door!!!! I know the cost of the TP holding it shut has gone up


----------



## agholub (Jan 28, 2008)

The "Senior Discount" is age 55 and above.


----------



## erock1331 (Apr 1, 2002)

TangTester said:


> I hope with the raise in the prices he will fix the bathroom door!!!! I know the cost of the TP holding it shut has gone up


The TP lock just adds to the ambiance, lol
Wouldn't be Classic without it.


----------



## agholub (Jan 28, 2008)

TangTester said:


> I hope with the raise in the prices he will fix the bathroom door!!!! I know the cost of the TP holding it shut has gone up


What supernatural forces are you releasing in there that blast the self closing door open?


----------



## ICEMAN96 (Nov 17, 2005)

I Might Make It Friday I Just Need To Figure Out Those Right Turns.i'll Be Running 18t.


----------



## ghoulardi (Jul 5, 2002)

*cool*

Cool


agholub said:


> The "Senior Discount" is age 55 and above.


WELL WOOOO HOOOO !!!:woohoo:


----------



## agholub (Jan 28, 2008)

News Flash: 

After months of separation Jeff Keagy and his BRP mini have been reunited. Jeff had sold his BRP to another and only recently realized the err of his ways. Back then, when they used to be together for oval racing, it seemed the relationship just wasn't going anywhere and Jeff lost interest. Then mini road racing (both BRP-stock and RC18) started up at Classic Hobbies on Friday Night (races start @ 7pm) and suddenly a void opened inside him. He realized he'd parted with the ultimate mini road course weapon and sunk into depression. It only got worse after he drove Davon's BRP last Friday. It was a long painful agonizing week of negotiations. Finally on Sunday, he acquired not just any BRP, but his original BRP - obviously to make it up to her. Tonight is their first night back together. Man I love a happy ending!:woohoo:

Come down and celebrate/race with us this Friday evening (track opens around 4pm). 

Best Regards,

Andy

----------------------------------------------------------------------

1994 E Waterloo RD.
Akron, Ohio 44312
330-733-6400
Fax: 330-733-6400
[email protected]
Contact: Steve Smith


----------



## BudBartos (Jan 1, 1970)

agholb >> Check Your PM :thumbsup:


----------



## DAVON (Aug 18, 2005)

GREAT TIME FRIDAY NIGHT.:woohoo:
HAD A BLAST RUNNING ON-ROAD,CAN'T WAIT TILL NEXT WEEK.:thumbsup:
SEE ALL YALL NEXT WEEK.


----------

